
Try the Citrine programming language online - gabordemooij
http://citrine-lang.org/playground.ctr?test
======
Phithagoras
If in meets the guidelines this might make a good Show HN.

Good luck.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

